# Monitor CPU clock speed in real-time?



## zardoz777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking for a way to monitor CPU clock speed at the point where it crashes or goes into the red. 

Quick back-story, I got a machine as a warranty exchange, but it has a slower processor than my old one. 
(old Satellite had AMD Athlon X2 Dual-Core QL-65 2.1 GHz, L2cashe 1MB; New Satellite C650D-008 has AMD E-350 1.6GHz, L2cashe 1MB.) 

I found lots of software to measure CPU heat and voltage; I'm looking for something lightweight, akin to Mac's Activity Monitor. 

The retailer claims the E-350 has some magic turbo boost like the Intel i7 Quad. I know it's not true, but I want to witness the machine crashing at 1.6GHz . . . won't be hard, this is one slooooooooow machine.
Thanks for reading,
z.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can use *CPU-Z* to see the speeds/frequency of the CPU


----------

